# Penguin BioWheel Filter Media



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

I am looking for a cheaper way to replace my cartridge filters on my Penguin BioWheel 350. From the looks of the filter media, it only consists of a blue filter pad and carbon pellets. My cheaper solution was this:

Aquarium Filter Media: Foster & Smith Aquatics Bio3 Filter Cartridges

And

Aquarium Mechanical Filtration Media: Blue Bonded Filter Pads

Is this ok to do without losing any filter efficiency?


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

I have the Penguin Bio Wheel 150, I have it working in tangent with an AquaClear 50 (mainly because the marineland wasnt doing its job efficiently).

There are many alternatives to filter media created for the particular filter. You can buy at any aquarium store loose filter media and create your own by using bio bags. The only filter I like to keep what is designed for it is my AquaClear. In my marineland I have used all different kinds of stuff to find what works best for my situation (which is different that most because my marineland is a secondary filter for this tank). I have used Fluval pre-bagged media made for canisters that work nicely in the filter. I am currently using two Fluval polishing pads (half circles put in to make a whole circle), and it works for me for what I need it for. 

Carbon isnt needed in tanks. Its main purpose is to remove impurities from the water, such as medicines. It also helps contain any foul odors in the tank, like possible fibrous smells from plants decomposing. I like to keep carbon in my tanks, even though it isnt recommended with live plants, but it works for me.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with finding a less expensive cartridge and/or getting creative and converting it. 
Also, and I'm sure you already know this, but you can rinse and reuse cartridges until they practically fall apart. The carbon they contain is really more cosmetic than functional. I have a couple of small cartridge filters, one one my 10g fry tank, but I also cut a sponge to follow the cartridge for bio-media (so it's kindof a HOB sponge filter). 

I used to think that cartridge filters were great mechanical filters and gave them high marks for replacement ease. Most however do not have capacity for any bio-media, although some use a sponge of sorts after the cartridge. I have not used a bio-wheel. But they typically don't give us capacity to use any ceramic or other good bio-media.

When I think of the effectiveness UGF and sponge filters, I wonder...why not have a sponge and plain gravel in a HOB - seems like it should make for an excellent filter.

After using my AquaClear 70 HOB, with it's capacity for bio-media and it's patented re-filtration when flow is reduced, I'm convinced it's every but as good as much higher priced canisters. I have two AC70's on my 60g with fine filter pads in addition to the sponge and they're loaded with Seachem Matrix.
One final note: HOB's get criticized for excess return flow - a problem I solved with simple water bottle baffles (an idea presented within this forum).


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

I agree with AbbeysDad. 
However, on the Penguin BioWheels, they are usually double slotted, which allows for a lot of media choices. You can easily put a sponge and other stuff in it. I actually at one point in my Top Fin 20 HOB filter when I first set it up on a new tank, had a foot cut off of a cat suit filled with gravel from a cycled tank, and stuffed it into the filter with floss and a bio bag of carbon. 
AquaClear Filters are wonderful, but they get pretty pricey. I have had my AquaClear 50 for probably 5 months now, and for the first time replaced my foam part, I would wash it in dirty tank water once a month, until it just needed to be changed. I try to change the carbon monthly, but sometimes I skip it and just toss it out and leave that spot blank. I also have NOT changed my biomax at all yet, and dont plan on it anytime soon. 
I use a homemade baffle as well on all my filters, the only one that doesnt have one at this point is my AquaClear, just because I havent got around to it.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the great responses! I Like the ideas of a sponge (maybe two in each media slit, left and right) then blue filter media with carbon pellets filled in reusable polyester bags? I am planning on buying a small Eheim canister filter (classic 2213 or 2215) later on. I would still like to ur my HOB filter though. What are my options so I don't take away from the effectiveness of the cannister filter? Maybe mechanical filtration on HOB only (like four sponges mentioned above?)


----------

